# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  "Я умею пользоваться Гуглем" - оффтопик темы...

## Dogboy182

..."не в голосе" из раздела "English for Russians".    http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=14395 Вставка моя. Л.
__________________________________________________  ____   

> Я умею пользоваться Гуглем.

 Можно тогда спросить почему им не пользуешься? 
(Не обижайся! Я по nice  ::  )

----------


## Оля

> Можно тогда спросить почему им не пользуешься?

 Потому что я хочу получить объяснение в двух словах и _по-русски_.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Можно тогда спросить почему им не пользуешься?   Потому что я хочу получить объяснение в двух словах и _по-русски_.

 Оль, я что-то не догоняю. Вроде английский тебе интересен иначе зачем было спрашивать что значит эта идиома. Я дал тебе ссылку на словарь. Там _в двух словах_ на _элементарном английском_ написано что это значит "а day when everything is going bad", скажи какое именно слово тебе не понятно? Или ты поленилась даже посмотреть? Но с другой стороны ты не поленилась задать ещё раз свой вопрос, опять не написав, что хочешь ответ на русском и не написав чем тебя не устроил мой ответ. Или ты принципиально начала "тупить", типа "потому что я хочу по-русски", а переводить с английского это "не барское дело", вы мне всё разжуйте, а я почитаю? По-моему это какое-то неуважение к участникам форума (и их времени) которые должны тебе объяснять то, что ты сама можешь прочитать без каких-либо значительных усилий. Кстати ты знаешь, что эта идиома есть даже в Lingvo с переводом на русский? Для этого даже google не нужен. 
PS: Извините за offtopic не сдержался. Не люблю людей которые не хотят приложить даже минимум усилий чтобы найти ответ и ждут когда им всё принесут "на блюдечке".

----------


## Оля

net surfer, знаешь, я почему-то была уверена, что ты напишешь какой-то пост вроде этого. Ну ты, во-первых, сам не делай вид, что ты не понял, почему я повторила свой вопрос. А если "не догоняешь", просто не утруждайся и не отвечай на мои посты, ок? Всегда найдутся люди, которым это не будет сложно.   

> на _элементарном английском_

 То, что элементарно для тебя, может оказаться не элементарно для других.   

> Вроде английский тебе интересен иначе зачем было спрашивать что значит эта идиома.

 Извини, но прямой логической связи я не вижу.   ::  Почему я спросила, что значит эта идиома, я не обязана тебе объяснять.   

> а переводить с английского это "не барское дело", вы мне всё разжуйте, а я почитаю?

 Именно так.   :: 
Если тебе очень интересно, то твои ссылки я открывала.   

> По-моему это какое-то неуважение к участникам форума (и их времени) которые должны тебе объяснять то, что ты сама можешь прочитать без каких-либо значительных усилий.

 Зачем же ты тратишь на меня свое время, я не пойму? Ты гораздо больше времени потратил на несколько постов на этой странице, в том числе на добавление ссылок, вместо того, чтобы написать пару фраз на русском, _или не писать ничего вообще (если тебе влом)._ 
Извините за offtopic, не сдержалась.   ::  Не люблю людей, которые психуют на ровном месте и раздражаются на окружающих по пустякам.

----------


## vox05

me be alrdy hear w/copporn

----------


## Zaya

Перенесла сообщение в тему про перевод выражения a bad hair day.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Olga30dec  Здесь можно провести параллель с *to get out of bed on the wrong side* 
> Это приблизительно синонимичные выражения.   О, читая твоё объяснение a bad hair day, тоже сразу подумала про "встать не с той ноги".    Только оно не предполагает череды неурядиц и обычно так говорят о тех, кто ведёт себя агрессивно по отношению к другим, а "a bad hair day" описывает и тех, кто впал в отчаяние, раскис, огорчен, я правильно понимаю? Есть устойчивое выражение "не мой день", это лучший вариант из тех, что я вспомнила.

 В принципе, да. Но, "не мой день" обычно сказано грустно, а "bad hair day" хотя это - та же ситуация, обычно употребляется тогда, когда у тебя все же остается чувство юмора. 
К общим сведениям это чаще всего говорят женщины.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... "bad hair day" хотя это - та же ситуация, обычно употребляется тогда, когда у тебя все же остается чувство юмора. 
> К общим сведениям это чаще всего говорят женщины.

 Интересненько, значит, надо брать на вооружение.   ::  
Так что лучший вариант перевода, наверное: (С самого утра) все наперекосяк.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  ... "bad hair day" хотя это - та же ситуация, обычно употребляется тогда, когда у тебя все же остается чувство юмора. 
> К общим сведениям это чаще всего говорят женщины.   Интересненько, значит, надо брать на вооружение.   
> Так что лучший вариант перевода, наверное: (С самого утра) все наперекосяк.

 Произносить, растягивая губы в широкой улыбке.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Произносить, растягивая губы в широкой улыбке.

 А как же?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

А если твои волосы не послушаные, но всё кроме того идет отлично, это не может быть "a bad hair day?" Твои волосы же не послушаны и дословно, "bad hair day!"

----------


## Dogboy182

> Всегда найдутся люди, которым это не будет сложно.

 Видимо, тебе сложно.   

> То, что элементарно для тебя, может оказаться не элементарно для других.

  

> а day when everything is going bad

 исправтье меня пожалуйста если ошибся, но ты стараешься нам доказать, что слова "день, всё, и плохо" на английском тебе незнакомы?

----------


## Оля

> Всегда найдутся люди, которым это не будет сложно.
> 			
> 		  Видимо, тебе сложно.

 Ну разумеется, мне сложно отвечать на свои собственные посты. А что тут удивительного?   ::     

> исправьте меня, пожалуйста, если я ошибся, но ты стараешься нам доказать, что слова "день, всё, и плохо" на английском тебе незнакомы?

 Извини, но ни тебе, ни net surfer'у я ничего доказать не стараюсь. Так что ты действительно ошибаешься. 
По отдельности мне эти слова знакомы. Но объяснение на русском языке мне в 10 раз понятнее, чем на английском. На английском я могу знать каждое слово в предложении, а предложения целиком не понимать. И никакой вины я за собой по этому поводу не чувствую.  ::

----------


## Zaya

Ну не хочет человек объяснений на английском, хочет на русском.

----------


## Dogboy182

Когда сказал "исправьте" я не имел в виду "Покажи где нужны запятые в моём предложении". но спасибо всё равно, I guess...   

> Ну не хочет человек объяснений на английском, хочет на русском.

 Понятно, но, есть ли лучше вариант учить английский, чем читать про него на английском? Но это лишь моя точка зрения.

----------


## Olga30dec

Пунктуация, между прочим, занимает не менее важное место в грамматике русского языка. 
Punctuation, by the way, has a crucial role in the Russian language grammar.
Don't underestimate it!   ::   
P.S. I appreciate any corrections!

----------


## Zaya

> Понятно, но, есть ли лучше вариант учить английский, чем читать про него на английском? Но это лишь моя точка зрения.

 *Оля* уже не раз говорила, что она *не учит* английский, просто время от времени ей нужен перевод того или иного слова (фразы). Допускаю, что вы могли этого не заметить.
Возможно, стоит указать это в подписи, чтобы не объяснять каждый раз. Но это уже Оле решать, конечно.

----------


## net surfer

> На английском я могу знать каждое слово в предложении, а предложения целиком не понимать.

 Написать почти 6000 постов и не понять предложение из 5 слов "день когда всё идти плохо"? Посмеялся, спасибо.   

> *Оля* уже не раз говорила, что она *не учит* английский...

 Ох, а сколько раз *dogboy* говорил, что ему запятые по барабану... :)

----------


## Zaya

[quote=net surfer] 

> На английском я могу знать каждое слово в предложении, а предложения целиком не понимать.

 Написать почти 6000 постов и не понять предложение из 5 слов "день когда всё идти плохо"? Посмеялся, спасибо.[/quote:22gm0nmq]
Все 6000 на английском или про английский?   ::   ::   Можно и больше написать с просьбой перевести что-то, но языка не знать. Нет здесь прямой связи.   

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Оля* уже не раз говорила, что она *не учит* английский...   Ох, а сколько раз *dogboy* говорил, что ему запятые по барабану...

 Не ко мне.  *net surfer*, положа руку на сердце, тебе так уж надо, чтобы *Оля* обязательно читала объяснения на английском?

----------


## Оля

Люди, перестаньте оффтопить в моей ветке.   ::   
Честное слово, мне глубоко по барабану, что думает net surfer про меня, про мой английский или про правила "задавания вопросов" на этом форуме. Если Лампада отрежет эту дискуссию в какую-нибудь отдельную ветку, он сможет пообсуждать там эти темы со всеми желающими.
Догбою я поставила запятые, потому что он написал "исправьте меня, пожалуйста, если я ошибся".  :P

----------


## Lampada

> Люди, перестаньте оффтопить в моей ветке.    
> Честное слово, мне глубоко по барабану, что думает net surfer про меня, про мой английский или про правила "задавания вопросов" на этом форуме. Если Лампада отрежет эту дискуссию в какую-нибудь отдельную ветку, он сможет пообсуждать там эти темы со всеми желающими.
> Догбою я поставила запятые, потому что он написал "исправьте меня, пожалуйста, если я ошибся".  :P

 Пожалуйста, скажи, начиная с какого поста отрезать.

----------


## Zaya

Название ещё надо придумать.))

----------


## Lampada

> Название ещё надо придумать.))

 Да, и куда нести.  Предложения принимаются с благодарностью.    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну вы даете! Еще одна тема-инвалид, без начала и конца и с бесмысленным названием...
Странный метод борьбы с офтопом.

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вы даете! Еще одна тема-инвалид, без начала и конца и с бесмысленным названием...
> Странный метод борьбы с офтопом.

 А что делать, когда хозяин темы требует удалить оффтопик?

----------


## net surfer

> А что делать, когда хозяин темы требует удалить оффтопик?

 Надо пресекать эти собственнические замашки :) Это же форум в конце концов, а не чей-то персональный блог.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  А что делать, когда хозяин темы требует удалить оффтопик?   Надо пресекать эти собственнические замашки  Это же форум в конце концов, а не чей-то персональный блог.

 В форуме есть правила, и одно из правил:  "*No off-topic posts is allowed*".  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=14

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "*No off-topic posts are allowed*".

  То же самое с "personal attacks". Или я чего-то не знаю?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  "*No off-topic posts are allowed*".    То же самое с "personal attacks". Или я чего-то не знаю?

 Иногда суть главнее, чем грамматика.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Оля уже не раз говорила, что она не учит английский, просто время от времени ей нужен перевод того или иного слова (фразы). Допускаю, что вы могли этого не заметить.

 I'm not really learning Russian I just learn words from time to time as well.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by Lampada  А что делать, когда хозяин темы требует удалить оффтопик?   Надо пресекать эти собственнические замашки :) Это же форум в конце концов, а не чей-то персональный блог.   В форуме есть правила, и одно из правил:  "*No off-topic posts is allowed*".  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=14

 Надо туда включить правило о том, чтобы банить тех кто не умеет пользоваться lingvo и не хочет учить английский :)

----------

